# Need help with loader



## jamesdiesel (Mar 14, 2014)

I purchased a GB 110 loader and need to know if anyone can help me gather information on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

GB..does that mean Great Bend?


----------



## jamesdiesel (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes sorry it is great bend and I understand they have been out of business for years .


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

